
Show HN: ElemX – Native Web Components Using MobX with Vue-Like Template Syntax - agquick
https://github.com/agquick/elemx.js
======
spankalee
Looks very nice!

FYI, we've been able to get MobX to work very nicely while still keeping
binding expressions as actual JavaScript with ${} expressions.

The benefits there are that you get syntax-highlighting and some type-checking
of the expressions for free without extra tooling that understands your
template syntax. You could still keep the Vue-like syntax for the rest of the
templates. Might be something to look into.

~~~
agquick
Thanks for taking a look! That’s actually a great idea. It’s always a trade
off with bindings in html templates, you lose the things you just mentioned.
Right now the bindings are passed to the mobx reactions tied to the element,
I’d be curious how that could still be maintained with the proper scoping.

